# Flashes of black screens between page changes?



## SueDonJ (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't know if I can explain this properly but something is happening on TUG.  When clicking between pages using either TUG's prompts or my comp's <back> and <next> buttons, there's a quicker-than-lightning flash of a blacked-out screen.  It's making me dizzy (although it doesn't take much for that to happen  )

I'd be worried about my laptop but it's also happening with our desktop comp.  Plus, it's only happening with TUG and none of the other websites I've visited.  It started around 1 this afternoon.  Any ideas?

{ETA} Just want to add that it happened when I clicked the "submit" button for this post, too.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 22, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't know if I can explain this properly but something is happening on TUG. When clicking between pages using either TUG's prompts or my comp's <back> and <next> buttons, there's a quicker-than-lightning flash of a blacked-out screen. It's making me dizzy (although it doesn't take much for that to happen  )
> 
> I'd be worried about my laptop but it's also happening with our desktop comp. Plus, it's only happening with TUG and none of the other websites I've visited. It started around 1 this afternoon. Any ideas?
> 
> {ETA} Just want to add that it happened when I clicked the "submit" button for this post, too.


 I'm not seeing that at all.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 22, 2013)

Pedro said:


> I'm not seeing that at all.



You're lucky.  I have visions of having to use Dramamine to keep TUGging.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 22, 2013)

Once in a while, I'll see a momentary flash of something. Perhaps a previous screen, perhaps a flash of a different window I have open. (I usually have 6-7 or more web pages in tabs to cycle through).

It doesn't seem to be replicable anyway. If I figure a way to make it happen on demand I'll post, but don't hold your breath.

Jim


----------



## chriskre (Nov 22, 2013)

This happens to me on facebook but luckily so far not on TUG.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2013)

Does it happen at the bottom of your screen ?


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 24, 2013)

Not sure it matters anymore because it's not happening today.  But right now TUG pages are loading very slowly, again it's just TUG and nothing else.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 24, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Not sure it matters anymore because it's not happening today. But right now TUG pages are loading very slowly, again it's just TUG and nothing else.


 
I doubt that the two issues are related. 

Since it appears that nobody else has duplicated your problem on here, it probably is something in your video settings. You can try different settings and you also may want to update your driver. If you don't feel comfortable making changes, then perhaps you can involve somebody else over the holiday break. 

Another easy thing to try is to test it in a different web browser.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 24, 2013)

If no one else has this issue, it sounds like your browser may have an add on that is firing off on every refresh, I'd run a scan with malwarebytes.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------

